# HMBFxHMPK



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

Male is a Butterfly Halfmoon, Female an Elephant Ear.


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

Female before and after spawning :blueworry:


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

Eggs and Fry


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Subscribing! This is an interesting combination!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooo, I'm interesting in how the EE gene plays out. I hope your girl recovers quickly.


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all that subscribed!
Just to clarify, the first montage of pictures was fry that were spawned about 3 weeks ago. I respawned the pair a couple of days ago so these pictures are spawn 2. For this spawn I decided to not use a styrofoam cup instead I transferred a bubble nest my betta made under a java fern leaf into the spawn tank.


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

These pictures are of my 3 week old fry in their grow out tank (3ft tank). Sorry for the bad quality they swim so fast. They are already starting to turn a light blue colour, we will have to see if it changes over time.


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

Also for some reason they wont rotate... On my computer they are rotated.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

CUTTTTE!!! I can't wait till they get to the age of looking like mini adult bettas!!!


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> CUTTTTE!!! I can't wait till they get to the age of looking like mini adult bettas!!!


I just finished reading your thread of 9 shades of blue, your fish turned out so beautiful !


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Look at that great daddy fish taking care of his fry!


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

*Update*

Okay here are the updates on my very first spawn. The pictures with 3 jars show you Mum and Dad next to the fry. The very last picture is of the 2nd Fry batch that on this thread are shown when the Dad was still tending the nest. They have all grown so much! The 2nd last betta is my favourite of the spawn and the only one to show a hint of daddys dark blue colouring. Most look like their mum and none have shown any elephant ears besides from one having little blue flecks on their pectoral fins.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

the fry has the mom form and father fins, nice


----------

